# Another hidden secret in Obamacare RFID Chip Implants



## Robodoon (Mar 12, 2012)

This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.

In just a minute Im going to show you the black and white of the law itself and you can see it with your own eyes and wonder why an event of this magnitude which is nothing less than seismic in nature is met with little more than silence in the Christian community.

Is it now starting to dawn on you just where exactly we are in prophecy? Ill ask that question again in a minute and follow up on it, but now I want to show you the law itself. Ive downloaded a PDF copy of HR3200 from the governments website so what Im about to show you is from the bill itself its nothing that Ive written. You can access it all and see it all for yourself straight from the source itself. Continued
Comment: Oh thats just dandy, I guess our idiot leadership should of read the bill before passing it and giving us the # of the beast


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 12, 2012)

LMAO!

I had better buy stock in RFID chip makers.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 12, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> 
> In just a minute Im going to show you the black and white of the law itself and you can see it with your own eyes and wonder why an event of this magnitude which is nothing less than seismic in nature is met with little more than silence in the Christian community.
> 
> ...



I hate Obamacare, and think it needs to be repealed and replaced.

But even I know this is complete bullshit. I read every page of every version of the bill, and then the final law again once it was signed.

There is not a fucking thing in there about chip implants.

This belongs in the Conspiracy Theory section, and you belong in a fucking looney bin.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 12, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> 
> In just a minute Im going to show you the black and white of the law itself and you can see it with your own eyes and wonder why an event of this magnitude which is nothing less than seismic in nature is met with little more than silence in the Christian community.
> 
> ...



been 20 minutes. Where is the 'black and white' of the law???

putz

I have loads of things not to like Obama for. This nonsense isn't even remotely on the list.


----------



## Douger (Mar 12, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> 
> In just a minute Im going to show you the black and white of the law itself and you can see it with your own eyes and wonder why an event of this magnitude which is nothing less than seismic in nature is met with little more than silence in the Christian community.
> 
> ...


I'll give it to you early so you can call before the rush.
202-456-1414


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 12, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> 
> In just a minute Im going to show you the black and white of the law itself and you can see it with your own eyes and wonder why an event of this magnitude which is nothing less than seismic in nature is met with little more than silence in the Christian community.
> 
> ...


"In a minute" is what you said. Post the link or shut the fuck up. I already know where this is going so, "Just shut the fuck up, idiot."


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2012)

Who comes up with this shit?

Wait...

Damn...

The black helicopters are hovering over my house...


----------



## Liability (Mar 12, 2012)

As usual, Roboloon is going with what OTHER whacks claim.

HERE is the legislation.  http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-111hr3200ih/pdf/BILLS-111hr3200ih.pdf

Go to page 1001 for the relevant snippets.  It's written in the gibberish usually used in legislation.  

But as much as I loath ObamaCare, the import of that section deals with medical devices that are designed to be implanted:



> 9 Subtitle C&#8212;National Medical
> 10 Device Registry
> 11 SEC. 2521. NATIONAL MEDICAL DEVICE REGISTRY.
> 12 (a) REGISTRY.&#8212;
> ...



Here's the key part: "to facilitate analysis of postmarket safety and
 outcomes data on each device . . . ."

Jeez.

Such alarmism.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 12, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> 
> In just a minute Im going to show you the black and white of the law itself and you can see it with your own eyes and wonder why an event of this magnitude which is nothing less than seismic in nature is met with little more than silence in the Christian community.
> 
> ...


Nonsense


----------



## Conservative (Mar 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> As usual, Roboloon is going with what OTHER whacks claim.
> 
> HERE is the legislation.  http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-111hr3200ih/pdf/BILLS-111hr3200ih.pdf
> 
> ...



still nothing in there about chipping anything, or anyone. And I think a great deal of what you posted was removed from the final bill anyway.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 13, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Robodoon said:
> 
> 
> > This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> ...


24 hours, and Robomoron has still not produced his smoking gun.

Is anyone actually surprised?


----------



## Peach (Mar 13, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Roboloon is going with what OTHER whacks claim.
> ...


No "chip" implants then? Who eats CHIPS; Obama, Romney, Newt, Santorum, or Paul? That would show a LINK to "average Americans? ; )


----------



## Liability (Mar 13, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Roboloon is going with what OTHER whacks claim.
> ...



Maybe.  I didn't do an extensive search to make sure the version I found was the one that got "passed."  And it's not like anyone in Congress actually read that shit anyway.

But I STILL see no evidence that Roboloon's "concerns" have any basis in reality.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2012)

Obamacare is protecting the care of countless Americans who are already being helped by the laws new benefits, protections and tax breaks.

One group of Americans who can look forward to the law being upheld is young adults and their parents. 

Another group of Americans who are counting on the law are the tens of millions of people now getting preventive care at no additional cost. 

And because of Obamacare, many recommended preventive services are free for those with Medicare and private coverage. 

Americas small-business owners also have a lot at stake. Before the law, they paid an average of 18 percent more than their larger competitors for health coverage.  under Obamacare, many small-business owners are now getting tax credits to help bring those costs down. 

The group that may have the most to gain from the health care law is Americas seniors. In addition to providing free preventive care, the law has saved 3.6 million Medicare beneficiaries with the highest prescription drug costs an average of $600 each as part of the gradual phasing out of Bush's donut hole.

Read more: Opinion: Affordable Care Act's many benefits - Kathleen Sebelius - POLITICO.com


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 13, 2012)

We chip our pets.  What about their rights?

Some chip their children out of fear.

I just chip dips or golf balls.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2012)

Shocking Obamacare facts:

1. There will be non-profit insurers offering health care plans in the exchanges on top of traditional private insurers.  The public option never really disappeared. It was just replaced with non-profit language that will turn into non-profit options just as strong as the proposed public option. 

2. Medicaid will be significantly expanded to 15 million poor uninsured americans in 2014. People in deep poverty will have significantly better lives. Everyone at less than 133% of the poverty level  will be covered under medicaid. 

3. Medicare's trust fund will be extended 12 years. Seniors have free preventive care and check ups. Lots of money has been saved through waste trimming and fraud recollecting.  

4. Small business tax credits will have their amounts magnified for small businesses in 2014. When juxtaposed with the strongly regulated exchanges, coverage will be very affordable for small businesses.

5. For everyone up to 400% of the poverty level (millions and millions of americans are under this category), huge tax credits will be available to help them afford coverage. Those who already have insurance qualify too, not just the uninsured. This is a HUGE middle class tax cut.

6. Preventive care will be free in all insurance plans eventually as all plans lose their grandfathered status.

7. Single Payer is coming to America because of obamacare. 

8. Community Health centers will be invested on and will significantly impact health care for the better.

9. The rich people start paying their fair share as promised by Obama in 2013. Payroll taxes on people earning incomes of 250,000 dollars go up. It was a key element in the payment mechanism of the bill. The Bush tax cuts for the rich will expire at the end of this year too.


----------



## Liability (Mar 13, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Shocking Obamacare facts:
> 
> 1. There will be non-profit insurers offering health care plans in the exchanges on top of traditional private insurers.  The public option never really disappeared. It was just replaced with non-profit language that will turn into non-profit options just as strong as the proposed public option.
> 
> ...



Those aren't "facts," silly bozo.


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, now it is obvious why Silly B didn't link his source:

Daily Kos: some shocking Obamacares facts

Immie


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Well, now it is obvious why Silly B didn't link his source:
> 
> Daily Kos: some shocking Obamacares facts
> 
> Immie



Facts are facts.  Sorry you don't like it when Obama or Michael Moore or Randi Rhodes or Ed Schultz are the sources of our facts.  We can't rely on Fox or Rush or Drudge to tell us the truth.  

And the FACT is, you righties have done nothing but lie about Obamacare from day one.  That's how I know its good.  If you hate it, it must be good.

For example, death panels.  Where did you get that from?  Sarah Palin?  Getting it from a liar didn't stop you from repeating the lies. 

Sorry you hate truth and facts.


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 13, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now it is obvious why Silly B didn't link his source:
> ...



Facts?

Right, a poster with your beliefs makes a few stupid statements with no basis in fact and you blow his horn.

Are you by any chance sreeizzle2012?  You do a lot of making up "facts" here as well.  I wouldn't be surprised if you two are not one in the same.

My problem with your piece of shit legislation is two fold.  One, America can't afford it.  Two, I don't want Ms. Nancy or any of her damned cronies, (Democrat or Republican) being the CEO of my health insurance company.  They've proved they are nothing but crooks and fuck ups and people like you want to give them control over a huge part of the American economy.

Where the fuck is your damned head?  I'm guessing in Nancy P's crotch.

Immie


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Yes, FACTS.  Just like Evolution.  You may not like the facts, but they are facts none the less.

2.  America can't afford not to have healthcare reform.  You forget why Obamacare was necessary in the first place.  Hell, long overdue.  Hillary tried in the 90's, unsuccessfully.  Why did she fail?  Because the Healthcare monopolies, lobbyists and GOP.  You forget that healthcare costs went up 200% between 2000 and 2008.  You forget how many millions lost their healthcare in that time.  You allowed healthcare companies to go unregulated and deny people for pre existing conditions.  

Oh yea, and as the costs have went up, they cover less and less.  Because they are FOR PROFITS and the CEO's pay just went up 500% in the last 10 years.  Rather than keep costs under control, they are gouging us and trying to squeeze out all the profits.

Fact is, Healthcare needs to be single payer, socialized, or whatever you want to call it.  There will still be room for FOR PROFIT Healthcare.  The rich will buy those.  Or the middle class will buy it too if it is affordable.  But they have a monopoly and need to have a government option that they have to compete with that will keep costs down.

This is too much for you I'm sure.  Just called it socialized medicine.  But you have a choice.  You can buy private insurance if you want to.  Or IF You can afford it, which you won't because you are a broke ass I'm sure.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 13, 2012)

How come Ron Paul supporters get it that the private bankers are corrupt but can't get it through their heads that the insurance and oil companies are too?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess I'm doooomed then , i'm sporting a GPS trackable defibrillator /pacemaker!


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I had better buy stock in RFID chip makers.



You'd by stock in the # of the beast?

I could of been a very rich man if I sold out 30 years ago, but I don't like blood money


----------



## Liability (Mar 13, 2012)

daws101 said:


> I guess I'm doooomed then , i'm sporting a GPS trackable defibrillator /pacemaker!



How does it feel to have President Obama peeking into your very *SOUL*?


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Robodoon said:
> 
> 
> > This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> ...



I didn't write the article, but that is the plan over time.
Remember when RFID was introduced? It came out for a cashless society. Lots of people got upset, so they revamped their marketing.  Then went after locaters for kids using the chips, they sold that, then they went to implants for people in hospitals, and sold that.

If this article is correct or not, the powers behind obamacare are the same powers who want the cashless society. They want us all on a global lease, and thats just a fact...if you have been paying attention for the last couple of decades.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> As usual, Roboloon is going with what OTHER whacks claim.
> 
> HERE is the legislation.  http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-111hr3200ih/pdf/BILLS-111hr3200ih.pdf
> 
> ...



And as soon as one comes our of clinical trials I'm going to have one for delivery of my medication so I can toss this pump and Hickman catheter!


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!
> ...



When you have an incurable disease and the only thing that will save your life is an 'implanted device' it's truly amazing how fast you cozy up to 'the beast.'


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Robodoon said:
> 
> 
> > This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> ...



In a minute? Did I say that? I've been working. I didn't write the article, but I will tell you that is what is planned.


----------



## Liability (Mar 13, 2012)

Roboloon's posts typically ignore evidence which refute his original post and his main premise.


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> As usual, Roboloon is going with what OTHER whacks claim.
> 
> HERE is the legislation.  http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-111hr3200ih/pdf/BILLS-111hr3200ih.pdf
> 
> ...



You are too busy drinking beer and having food fights with dead people.
I didn't write the article, but that is the plan. They want us all chipped like farm animals.
Have you been paying attention, or just watching TV? Or silly movies...?


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Who comes up with this shit?
> 
> Wait...
> 
> ...



So, there is no such thing as helicopters which are painted black with no numbers? LOL.

Tell me about Pink Helicopters and perhaps I'll agree.

MaryKay has a new way, no way.... LOL!


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

Flopper said:


> Robodoon said:
> 
> 
> > This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> ...



The plan of the elites is to have us all chipped. Anyone who has looked into whats going on for over 20 years knows this, and Rockefeller brags about it.

Sir, we aren't in Kansas anymore... the game plan is active, the tricks are many, and our families are hurting.


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Robodoon said:
> ...



I posted an article or a blog, you ragging idiot. Sorry, but this forum allows rebuttal 

But chipping us is the plan, the people doing it have bragged about it. But it seems you don't have enough understand to understand, my words or other people's words.

Do you know what a horses ass is? I do... seems I got you on that.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm doooomed then , i'm sporting a GPS trackable defibrillator /pacemaker!
> ...



what soul?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



ragverb 
ragged\&#712;ragd\rag·ging
Definition of RAG
transitive verb
1: to rail at : scold 
2: torment, tease 
 rag on 
: to make fun of 
 See rag defined for English-language learners 

raging Definition of RAGING
1: causing great pain or distress 
2: violent, wild <a raging fire> 

they say spelling is the first thing to go!


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Obama is of Dark Soul, evil soul, death soul. But he likes basketball, which he can't even play because he is half white. Ever see him dance...just embarrasment for his white side.
Don't even try, I don't.


Obama isn't black, Obama isn't American...he is an AAE tool to fool the masses.

Let him talk without a telepromter! Nothing to say, but lots to see.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


----------



## Robodoon (Mar 13, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Robodoon said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Very nice pictorial, in the PC mind of tolorance, I guess they would say thats "Just getting along" 


very nice


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 13, 2012)

it was supposed to be a secret  It will be mandatory for cons and optional for libs


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 13, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It would have been nice, idiot, it the ACA actually did something to reform health care rather than end up being a temporary gift to health insurance companies and a step to giving the industry into the hands of the thieves in Washington.

The ACA has done absolutely nothing to better American health care.  It was nothing but a ploy to put us further under the control of the assholes you so lovingly adore.

I'm not opposed to Single Payer Health Insurance.  I'm opposed to letting politicians control it.  The ACA is the first step to handing the government the monopoly on health insurance.  What about that don't you understand?  What about that do you like?  My God are you that frigging dense? 

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 13, 2012)

Silly B,

You find a way to reform Health Care, not health insurance and maybe you will have a point.

Also, you find a way to run Single Payer Health Insurance in the manner that Kaiser Permanente does without giving full control of our lives to Democrats and Republicans in Washington and I will support you 100%.  I will not support allowing the thieves in Washington to be the "board of directors" of a National Health Insurance Company when they have the power to tax and spend us to hell and back.

Immie


----------



## Conservative (Mar 13, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



you're not very bright, are you (that was a rhetorical question. Look it up if you don't know what rhetorical means).

You said you would post 'the black and white of the law'. A blog or online article does not qualify as such. Now, the actual text of the law, that would qualify. It has been posted, many times, and NOWHERE does it state people will be chipped. You're a dupe, a moron, and a liar.

Yes, I would imagine you are very familiar with the term 'horses ass', as you are one.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 13, 2012)

Douger said:


> Robodoon said:
> 
> 
> > This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.
> ...



Naah it is 303-499-7111  call it and see.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 13, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


Thanks for showing what a racist piece of shit you really are?


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 13, 2012)

Lets get back to those RFID chips that are not.


----------



## Liability (Mar 13, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Roboloon is going with what OTHER whacks claim.
> ...



I have read the legislation.  You, evidently, read blogs and bullshit and egerly lap up silly conspiracy theories without checking them for validity.

You really are a dolt.

And I say that to you with all due respect -- which is to say, none whatsoever.


----------



## Liability (Mar 13, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> it was supposed to be a secret  It will be mandatory for cons and optional for libs



You *evul* fuckers!


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 13, 2012)

They already have most of us.
Chips are in your cellular device.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 13, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> They already have most of us.
> Chips are in your cellular device.



anyone w/ a "smart phone" can be tracked, yes


----------



## Liability (Mar 13, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > They already have most of us.
> ...



Pfft.

Just dial a wrong number.

Never fails.


----------



## godschld7777 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is the thing.  I have researched this and have found that the original bill was H.R.3200 but that bill was replaced by Senate bill H.R.3590 and House Bill H.R.3962.  Both of these were passed in senate and house and the president signed both.  The law does mention an ID card, but I haven't found a chip in the wording.  If any of you find differently please post.  I personally will not take a chip and neither will my children.

Here is the thing.  I have researched this and have found that the original bill was H.R.3200 but that bill was replaced by Senate bill H.R.3590 and House Bill H.R.3962.  Both of these were passed in senate and house and the president signed both.  The law does mention an ID card, but I haven't found a chip in the wording.  If any of you find differently please post.

H.R.3200
opencongress.org/bill/111-h3200/show

H.R.3962
opencongress.org/bill/111-h3962/show

H.R.3590
opencongress.org/bill/111-h3590/show


----------



## ClaimTechnologi (Apr 25, 2012)

A health system, also sometimes referred to as health care system or healthcare system is the organization of people, institutions, and resources to deliver health care services to meet the health needs of target populations.


----------



## editec (Apr 25, 2012)

> This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us.


 
_WHAT_ new law?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 25, 2012)

Robodoon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Roboloon is going with what OTHER whacks claim.
> ...


The law does not require anyone to get anything implanted
It just creates a national registry of a huge range medical devices from pacemakers to dental implants
The intent of the registry is to collect statistic on how safe and effective the devices are
That's it.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2012)

flopper said:


> robodoon said:
> 
> 
> > liability said:
> ...


bump!


----------



## OpenJumper1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I read the bill before they signed it.  I hate it, and yes that is in the bill.  and I guess most of us will be dying b/c we won't want that and they will "eliminate " the dissenters! ((((


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 28, 2012)

Bullshit! There is NOTHING in the bill about implanting chips in people.


----------

